# [Beryl] fonctionnement etrange [resolu]

## kangal

Bonjour a tous,

Depuis peu, mon beryl est totalement inutilisable. Lorsqu'il se lance au demarage, tout semble fonctionner, mais lorsque je tape des commandes dans un terminal, les lettres n'apparaissent que si je "bouge la fenetre", comme si elle ne se "raffraichissait" pas toute seule. Je ne sais pas si je suis clair.

Quoi qu'il en soit, des que je lance une nouvelle application, elle n'apparait pas a l'ecran (elle apparait dans un top, et egalement si je kill Beryl).

La rotation du cube semble fonctionner, sauf que la transparence n'est plus la (elle est pourtant toujours presente sur les fenetres), le zoom semble egalement absent.

Le peu d'infos que j'ai a vous fournir sont les suivantes:

Je n'ai rien fait recement a pars une mise a jour kernel:

```

Linux Gentoo 2.6.20-gentoo-r6

```

et un emerge qui consistait tout simplement a enlever e17

```

1177602423:  *** emerge  unmerge media-libs/edje dev-libs/eet x11-libs/ecore x11-libs/evas x11-wm/e dev-libs/embryo

1177602428: === Unmerging... (x11-libs/ecore-9999)

1177602480:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/ecore-9999

1177602480: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/eet-9999)

1177602484:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/eet-9999

1177602484: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/embryo-9999)

1177602485:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/embryo-9999

1177602485: === Unmerging... (x11-wm/e-9999)

1177602493:  >>> unmerge success: x11-wm/e-9999

1177602493: === Unmerging... (x11-libs/evas-9999)

1177602496:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/evas-9999

1177602496: === Unmerging... (media-libs/edje-9999)

1177602498:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/edje-9999

1177602498:  *** exiting successfully.

```

Pour tenter de remedier a mon probleme, j'ai voulu re-emerger beryl, et voici le resultat:

```

emerge -av xvinfo beryl-plugins beryl-settings beryl-manager beryl beryl-core beryl-dbus libwnck xlsclients

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] x11-wm/beryl-core-0.1.4 [0.2.1] USE="-debug%" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1  USE="dbus" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/beryl-settings-0.2.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/beryl-manager-0.2.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1  USE="gnome -emerald -kde" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/beryl-core-0.2.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.3  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xlsclients-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild     UD] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1.4 [0.2.1] USE="dbus -debug%" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/beryl-dbus-0.1.4  0 kB 

[blocks B     ] x11-plugins/beryl-dbus (is blocking x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1)

Total: 11 packages (2 downgrades, 1 new, 8 reinstalls, 1 block), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

```

Si j'enleve beryl-dbus de la liste:

```

 emerge -av xvinfo beryl-plugins beryl-settings beryl-manager beryl beryl-core libwnck xlsclients

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1  USE="dbus" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/beryl-settings-0.2.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/beryl-manager-0.2.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1  USE="gnome -emerald -kde" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/beryl-core-0.2.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.3  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xlsclients-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

Total: 8 packages (8 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

Je ne sais pas trop si je dois installer beryl-dbus et downgrader 2 paquets ou laisser tel qu'elle.

Lorque je lance beryl en ligne de commande, la premiere fois il n'a pas mis d'erreur, la seconde fois:

```

beryl: SmcOpenConnection failed: Authentication Rejected, reason : None 

of the authentication protocols specified are supported and h

t-based authentication failed

Reloading options

beryl: dbus_bus_get error: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes 

include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message

us security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the 

network connection was broken.

beryl: Plugin 'dbus':initDisplay failed

beryl: Couldn't activate plugin 'dbus'

Couldn't initialise dbus. This should not happen!

```

Pour finir:

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r6K x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r6K x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 27 Apr 2007 06:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r7

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.15-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /e

c/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-interne

.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="fr en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exc

ude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 apache apache2 arts asf berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs em

oss encode esd evo fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kerberos ldap libg++ mad midi mikm

d mmx mp3 mpeg msn ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png pnp postgres pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflect

on sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis xinerama xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5

51 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio 

ia82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter

mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz6

3 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Voila, si quelqu'un a une petite idee du probleme  :Embarassed: 

Si j'ai oublier des informations importantes, demandez moi, je repondrais rapidement

Merci a tous,

Bon week end prolonge pour certains, bonne journee de boulot pour les autres  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Moi je ferais:

```
emerge -C =x11-plugins/beryl-dbus-0.1.4

emerge x11-plugins/beryl-dbus
```

EDIT : et n'oublie pas de mettre à jour les plugins de beryl ... car t'as quand même du Beryl 0.1.4 et 0.2.1 en même temps ...

----------

## salamandrix

J'ai eu récemment un problème tout à fait semblable. En plus de ce que tu décris, lorsque je double cliquais sur la barre du titre pour enrouler la fenêtre, cela allait, mais lorsque je double cliquais pour la dérouler, la fenêtre disparaissait (présente pourtant si je killais beryl). Cela date il y a une dizaine de jour...

Après réflexion, je me suis dit que cela venait d'une mise à jour de certain paquet de X (ou/et dépendance à béryl). Les paquets concernés :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73
> 
> #=x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3.1
> ...

 

que j'ai alors maské dans packages.mask

Après les avoir maskés, béryl a eu de nouveau un fonctionnement normal. J'ai alors décidé de les démaské un à un pour voir lequel était coupable... Et en faisant cela béryl n'a plus fonctionné à nouveau... mais impossible alors de faire un retour arrière (en remaskant, béryl n'a pas changé de comportement).

Et depuis béryl était out jusqu'à hier où une mise à jour de xorg semble avoir résolu le problème.

Cela n'est pas te donner une solution, hélas, mais peut-être une direction... Personnellement j'ai eu l'impression que c'était libXrandr et libXdamage qui incitait ce comportement étrange à béryl.

N.B. : béryl est en ~x86, alors que x est en x86.

----------

## Temet

Oui mais en l'occurence lui, il a un mixe de 0.1.4 et 0.2.1 ... donc déjà, c'est normal que ça merde.

Il va d'abord corriger ça, on verra après  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## kangal

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi je ferais:
> 
> ```
> emerge -C =x11-plugins/beryl-dbus-0.1.4
> 
> ...

 

Merci de ta reponse, mais je ne comprend pas bien  :Embarassed:   beryl-dbus n'est pas sur mon systeme, je ne peux donc pas le unmerger...

et sinon:

```

emerge -p beryl-dbus

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] x11-wm/beryl-core-0.1.4 [0.2.1] USE="-debug%" 

[ebuild     UD] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1.4 [0.2.1] USE="-debug%" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/beryl-dbus-0.1.4  

[blocks B     ] x11-plugins/beryl-dbus (is blocking x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1)

```

----------

## geekounet

[mode troll on]

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Depuis peu, mon beryl est totalement inutilisable.

 

Il ne l'était pas déjà avant ?   :Laughing: 

 *kangal wrote:*   

> et un emerge qui consistait tout simplement a enlever e17

 

Quelle idée de virer e17 pour mettre beryl à la place   :Shocked: 

Pourquoi quitter ce qui se fait de mieux ?  :Wink: 

[mode troll off]

----------

## kangal

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> [mode troll on]
> 
>  *kangal wrote:*   Depuis peu, mon beryl est totalement inutilisable. 
> 
> Il ne l'était pas déjà avant ?  
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   Non, pour etre tres franc je suis tres content de mon beryl, loin du cote eye candy que j'active pas trop, c'est le seul desktop ou j'arrive vraiment a utiliser plusieurs bureau, enfin, c'est pas le debat...  :Wink: 

Pour e17, ca fait vraiment tres longtemps que je l'utilise, et c'est en effet a mes yeux un des meilleurs wm. Mais en l'occurence, j'avais envie de tout casser a chaque mise a jour quand il me pourrissait toute ma conf... Bref, j'ai craque  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ah ouais, t'as raison, il a du être intégré à beryl-plugins.

Euh, je passe alors... ou vire tes confs pour voir si ça marche avec la conf de base.

(renomme le ~/.emerald ou un truc du style)

----------

## cylgalad

Essaye de recompiler xorg-server  :Wink: 

----------

## kangal

ok, je recompile xorg-server, mais je ne comprend pas bien la difference entre dbus et beryl-dbus...

----------

## razer

Que donne :

```
USE="-dbus" emerge -av beryl
```

Cà marche très bien sans dbus chez moi...

----------

## kangal

 *razer wrote:*   

> Que donne :
> 
> ```
> USE="-dbus" emerge -av beryl
> ```
> ...

 

# USE="-dbus" emerge -av beryl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1  USE="gnome -emerald -kde" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

Je tenterais le coup si jamais la recompilation de xorg-server ne donne rien  :Sad: 

----------

## kangal

Tout fonctionne depuis la recompile de xorg-server. Merci a tous de votre aide! Si quelqu'un a cependant une idee de la difference entre dbus et beryl-dbus, ou une explication sur les differences entre les versions des composants de beryl, je suis preneur  :Wink: 

Merci a tous!

----------

## Temet

beryl-dus permet à Beryl d'utiliser des fonctionnalités de dbus.

----------

## lejim

beryl-dbus en version 0.1.4 à été integré à Beryl 0.2 voilà pourquoi ce paquet n'as pas suivi la version 0.2 il faut utiliser le useflag dbus sur beryl-plugins pour avoir cette fonctionnalité.

moi j'ai un soucis un peu différent c'est que dès que je lance beryl mon bureau gnome fige ( la souris continue de répondre elle ).

je suis en train de recompiler xorg-server on verra bien si ça vient de ça.

----------

